
Independent TSA Audit Finds Alarming Security Failures - DarkContinent
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2015/11/03/new-tsa-chief-vows-fixes-after-ig-airport-inspections-find-missing-security/?intcmp=hpbt1
======
a3n
> a recent covert audit of U.S. airports found layers of security were “simply
> missing,”

Not to mention that no one noticed a covert surveillance operation. They were
essentially "casing the joint." You'd think we'd have noticed.

